# Transferring my rights for unemployment benefits to Spain



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello,

I'm EU national, and I've been working in Brussels for 4+ years. At the end of the year my contract ends and I have the right to claim unemployment benefits. So I am now researching what are my options to have it transferred from Belgium to Spain. 

I understand that I must have NIE and bank account in order to register with the officina desempleo.
And in this case, don't I need a residence certificate instead of only NIE? I've read somewhere that it may take like 6+months for the certificate to be issued. Is that really so? Because if thats's the case I don't think I'll manage. 
Now, what I also find tricky is how to get it done from distance. 

Has any of you already had similar experience? 

I'd appreciate all the insight you might give me, because I kind of feel a bit blindfolded. Any pitfalls I should foresee?

Can you tell me what is the order of the documents I need to apply for?

Thanks a lot and lovely day ahead to all of you!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

It would be very generous of Belgium to pay you when you choose to leave the country


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Somebody will be on soon to answer you questions. You might find a lot of the answers in FAQ. From memory, there are issues about having paid into the system, waiting time as you say, if not paid into system. There are rules about getting residency regarding savings or income to keep you going etc. It appears like the Spanish government do not welcome people arriving without means. You will see from recent posts there are people who are asking these questions as they have worries about renting/buying and managing on limited incomes. The rules change but FAQ may have up to date stuff. Best of luck


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

To become a resident in Spain you will need to supply details of your regular income. You will have to prove you have a regular income of a certain amount each month and supply details of your health care.

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain's residency system is specifically designed to deter unemployed people from moving here and claiming benefits. So if you want to stay more than three months, you have to prove you have an income of at least €600 a month (maybe more depending where you are) and private health insurance. You can only use your EHIC card for temporary visits, it doesn't count for the residency application.

Sorry, but these rules were bought in when there were nearly six million unemployed Spaniards and the system couldn't support any more!


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Well, I will not receive any unemployment benefits from Spain actually. It's only that I will be receiving them on Spain's territory and in ES bank account. Yes, I will have to apply for benefits but they will reject me because I don't have grounds. So I will take the document they will provide me with (that they reject to pay benefits) and on this basis I will receive my unemployment benefits from the EU. 

To proof that I have enough money, initially, I plan to show I have sufficient funds in the bank. The unemployment benefits will come every month - won't they be considered an income. They'll be to the amount of 1000+ eur/month. And maybe, in addition I could use my husband's foreign account with his regular salary (1000+ eur/month)?


Besides, do you think I'll be able to rent an apartment (considering I still do not have NIE) if I agree to pay in advance, say 6-12 months? Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KiwiAndMelons said:


> Well, I will not receive any unemployment benefits from Spain actually. It's only that I will be receiving them on Spain's territory and in ES bank account. Yes, I will have to apply for benefits but they will reject me because I don't have grounds. So I will take the document they will provide me with (that they reject to pay benefits) and on this basis I will receive my unemployment benefits from the EU.
> 
> To proof that I have enough money, initially, I plan to show I have sufficient funds in the bank. The unemployment benefits will come every month - won't they be considered an income. They'll be to the amount of 1000+ eur/month. And maybe, in addition I could use my husband's foreign account with his regular salary (1000+ eur/month)?
> 
> ...


I didn't know the EU did this. Unemployment is usually paid by the country in which you reside (give or take).

When you come to Spain, will he be joining you? If so, then you will need at least 600€ EACH and/or money in the bank. I can't see how they would accept unemployment benefit to count towards that figure - IF you get it.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You make it sound so simple and easy. I wish it was that simple when I applied for residency. 

Good luck. 

Steve


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I didn't know the EU did this. Unemployment is usually paid by the country in which you reside (give or take).
> 
> When you come to Spain, will he be joining you? If so, then you will need at least 600€ EACH and/or money in the bank. I can't see how they would accept unemployment benefit to count towards that figure - IF you get it.


Yes, usually it's paid by the country but my case is a bit different because of my current employer's status.

He most probably will not be joining me, but still we are family... this is how my logic goes  but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> You make it sound so simple and easy. I wish it was that simple when I applied for residency.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, Steve. 
But honestly, I do not believe it'll be easy at all. That's why I'm asking that many questions. It seems to me quite complicated.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

They would need proof of your income to allow you to reside. Whether they accept your benefits from another EU country you will have to seek the answer on EU site.
Armed with the EU laws on this you can find out from Spanish Consulate. Each country has different laws. I do not know of any who will pay benefits to people arriving. However, as youur case is different, please keep us posted as to progress


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm a bit confused as to what exactly it is you are after. 

Do you just need to be officially told that you wont get benefits in Spain and hope that they will extend your payments?
If so then maybe that is a question for HR, no?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_In theory,_ if you are in receipt of unemployment benefit in one EU country, you can indeed move to another one & have it paid there for up to 3 months. After that, you must either have secured employment, or return to whence you came.

_In practice_, I've never heard of anyone moving to Spain & managing to actually receive unemployment benefit from another country, within those 3 months.

Everything just takes too long to sort out.

I dare say some have managed it - & maybe if anyone has & sees this they see this they can explain how.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Transferring unemployment benefits - Your Europe

It is the country where you became unemployed that continues to pay the benefits for 3 months and in special cases up to 6 months.
This covers EU citizens though and makes no mention of the terms for commissioners. I would assume it would be somewhat similar, I can probably find out later on but I guess the OP knows the terms already.

The problem as I see it is that after 3 months in Spain you need to register as a resident with proof of means, now unless the unemployment benefit is indefinite(unlikely) or they have other means of income/savings/health then I can't see any way the Spanish authorities would approve residency.

If wanting benefits here in Spain then the rules are quite clear on that and should be known prior to any move which may effect any extension to the payments.

I think the OP needs to know exactly what they need and head off to HR and the the embassy in Brussels.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Transferring unemployment benefits - Your Europe
> 
> It is the country where you became unemployed that continues to pay the benefits for 3 months and in special cases up to 6 months.
> This covers EU citizens though and makes no mention of the terms for commissioners. I would assume it would be somewhat similar, I can probably find out later on but I guess the OP knows the terms already.
> ...


You're right - Spain won't approve residency nor extend unemployment benefits once the 3 months of benefits paid by the other country cease.

If the person has no income nor healthcare provision, they wouldn't be able to register, as you say - and without an income how would anyone survive, in any case?


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

What I know from our HR Unit is that I may be entitled to receive unemployment benefits for up to 17 months, and they also calculated the amount. They explained that once I settle in the other country, I need to go to the unemployment office and register as a job seeker and apply for unemployment benefits, get a health insurance as well. Now whatever decision the new country takes it is supposed to issue me a document saying something like: '... we'll pay XX eur/month' or '...we refuse to pay.....'. On this basis I have to submit some more papers back to my ex-employer and they will process the full payment/or partial payment if the new country decided to pay something. As far as I get it, I only need to be registered as a job seeker for the needed months and the rest will be taken care of by the other party. 

Of all the information I read, I come to realise now that these are maybe the conditions if I stay in Belgium. I guess I will definitely have to go and speak again with them in details. 

Thank you all for the input.


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Forgot to mention that I will have health insurance, of course, on top of it I can even keep my current one for the same period (it covers whole Europe). 
And for the registration - money in the bank, as per their requirements, say enough for a whole year. I guess, in theory this should be enough, but...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

KiwiAndMelons said:


> What I know from our HR Unit is that I may be entitled to receive unemployment benefits for up to 17 months, and they also calculated the amount*. They explained that once I settle in the other country, I need to go to the unemployment office and register as a job seeker and apply for unemployment benefits, get a health insurance as well.*


But in Spain, unemployment benefit is contribution-based. You have to have paid into the Spanish social security system before you can get it. If you have never worked in Spain, how could you be eligible? And without a social security number, which you only get if you work here (or are a pensioner), you can't register for health care.


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> But in Spain, unemployment benefit is contribution-based. You have to have paid into the Spanish social security system before you can get it. If you have never worked in Spain, how could you be eligible? And without a social security number, which you only get if you work here (or are a pensioner), you can't register for health care.


I won't be eligible, but it doesn't matter because the money will come from my ex-employer's fund. The same goes for the health care - I"ll apply and they"ll refuse. I simply need the docs that I am registered in the unemployment office and that they refuse to pay benefits and to be registered to the country's health care system. 
I will take a health insurance, which I was told I could receive also when I open a bank account. Plus, I intend to keep my current one.


----------



## KiwiAndMelons (Aug 18, 2016)

Now, as I continue reading and researching I think I just might have better chances if I go to my home country. At least, in theory, I expect it to be less complicated. 
Later I can move to Spain 

Thanks a lot guys! And have a lovely evening!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

KiwiAndMelons said:


> Now, as I continue reading and researching I think I just might have better chances if I go to my home country. At least, in theory, I expect it to be less complicated.
> Later I can move to Spain
> 
> Thanks a lot guys! And have a lovely evening!


You can always come for a three-month holiday!

Enjoy your evening too. Your user name is making me hungry. Need to go and get some fruit...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How about the OP gets a flippin JOB!


----------

